# Bargains section



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

How about it boss, not just food or bb gear just anything.

There's always a bargain to be had, and i feel a section like this would really add to the forum, plus im sure many like me are a sucker for a bargain especially with the economy taking a nosedive.

Give it a thought perhaps?


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

This would be awesome imo - though as this forum is sponsored by a variety of companies it wont be implemented unless it is a bias towards those said companies.

Would be great though.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Perhaps, but the vendors have their own sections to peddle their wares. Plus we all know where to get cheap bits, least most of us do.

I meant more on the high street or online, food bits diy, hardware just anything at all really.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Just google search the stuff. Or there is that money saving expert website.


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

yeahhh it would be pretty handy


----------



## bighead1985 (Dec 31, 2010)

www.hotukdeals.com

Good site that I often use and end up buying a variety of things because of it


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

THIS!


----------

